# Using apple mainstage to obtain a full backing band



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

I thought MainStage was designed for the performance of software-based instruments, live. Not for playing backing tracks. What you're after is more suited for Logic's main interface -- where you load a project, play it back.

I only have LP8 so maybe MainStage has changed in 9...but in 8, it loads collections of software instruments for live performance only.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

The newer one loads .aif files that you have mixed down. As far as I know it can do the backing track thing. Many say that using the logic program for performance purposes is to risky as ot can go wrong with the touch of one wrong button.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

That's cool it'll play backing tracks. Definitely a cleaner and easier interface to use live than the full on LP interface. I had to check in my version to see if I could load an AIF and nope. Nice new feature. I really should spring for the upgrade...

FWIW though: Duran Duran's Nick Rhodes run their live show off a MBPro and Logic 8. The full interface. It's not hard to make the full interface work live. Just gotta practice.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Nine inch nails has a YouTube about their use of mainstage on their live show. There must be advantages to using a specific program rather than just mp3.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I've seen that. They're using it to play software synths. Saves him having to bring valuable, bulky analog gear on tour.

Edit: yea, this was a promo video done with Apple. He uses it for realtime sounds and effects when he plays live.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kU0skUZTIw


----------

